# Hard Mouth Lab



## ndhunter85 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a 10 month old Black Lab. this past week i took her out snow goose hunting it was her first time. it was a slow day and we only got one. but the one that we got she went out picked up the goose and started shacking it to the point where she tore off some of the skin of the goose she brought it back but not tell she was done with the shacking.

My question is how do i fix a hard mouth dog.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

May not be hard mouth, just not sure of how to handle the bird. Practice retrieving a real bird and make sure the dog HOLDs it.

Has the dog been force fetched?


----------



## warriors (Apr 11, 2009)

Force Fetching would help alot, makes a huge difference.


----------



## lizard55033 (Apr 2, 2007)

Before Force fetch and touch up on Hold would be a better place to start.

The proper "hold" seems to be the problem. Use hard objects like a wooden dowel or a frozen/hard bumper. those training tools prevent/limit the dog from chewin.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If you speed up the retrieve, you'll stop the shaking. I do agree though that the dog should be ff'd. It should also be obedience trained thoroughly before the ff.

I seriously doubt your dog is hard mouthed. You gave it an initiation by fire rather than building to the shot bird.


----------



## ndhunter85 (Jan 12, 2009)

i will have to try the harder bumpers and get her to hold. thanks for the ideas.


----------

